# URL filtering by AD users



## 1215drew (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm setting up a small (20 computer, 1 Admin Computer, 1 Server) Computer lab for a school. The Workstations are all running Windows 7 Pro while the Server is Server 2008 R2. I need a URL whitelisting solution that can be configured per user/ per group in the active directory. It does need to have the ability to intercept https packets and it must apply to all browsers. I originally tried a solution using SQUID on a seperate linux server, but that required users to log in each time they opened a web browser. The Whitelist must be easy to change from the Admin workstation, and the ability to give temporary bypasses to users for a timed duration would be greatly appreciated. We are on a low cost budget ($600 dollars for this starting fiscal year) so free/very inexpensive is preferred.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Not free, and not sure about pricing/licensing, but here's an option-

ScanSafe is now part of Cisco | ScanSafe - Speed. Scalability. Security.

It's intended for home-use but works for up to 50 devices and requires a dedicated machine to run, so here's one to consider-

Sophos UTM Home Edition - Sophos products - Sophos


----------



## 1215drew (Jul 11, 2012)

The cisco solution is not something we will be looking at due to budget and scale. The sophos UTM route looks promising. It looks like the paid UTM appliance would suit are needs, but they do offer both a UTM Home and UTM Essential Firewall for free. I'm wondering if either of these products would integrate with an active directory. If they do they might be exactly what we are looking for. Has anyone used them before and/or know whether they will or not?


----------



## mtonn (Nov 24, 2012)

I can verify that the home edition of sophos does bind with active directory.


----------

